# Senator Paul Wellstone Died Two Years Ago...Today



## Makalakumu (Oct 25, 2004)

Senator Paul Wellstone Died Two Years Ago Today...

When I was a young to know everything, a little green bus came rolling into my town.  I saw it run down School Street as I walked home from High School.  The sides of that bus were emblazoned with the word "Wellstone!"  Inside the bus was a set of ideals I never knew existed.  

My mother, who had been working for sometime at his campiagn, brought me to see Mr. Wellstone speak.  We arrived at a church parking lot and a small men exited the back of the bus to stand on a little platform.  He was kinda funny looking and hunched but my mom said he was a wrestler so I thought that was cool.

The things he said, changed my life and the great thing about him is that the message remained the same...Below is one of my favorite speeches of his.



> By Paul Wellstone
> 
> America is good. Ours is a land of bounty and beauty, blessed by Providence. By most measures of quality, life in America at the dawn of the 21st Century surpasses that of nearly any other place or time.
> 
> ...




On that day, long ago, there were tears in my eyes when he was done speaking.  My mother was talking to some of her friends and Mr. Wellstone got into the crowd.  Somehow he met and he shook my hand.

"I don't feel like America is such a great place, mister," I said thinking of how often my brothers and I went hungry and how my mom was never home because she had to work so much and yet we never seemed to be able to pay the bills.  I thought about how many times we had to move.  I thought about how I had to scrounge aluminum cans in ditches after school in order to buy clothes...I was crying again.

"Then work to make it different," Paul said to me and wiped my tears, "you can do something about it."  And so I have...

Good bye, my friend, good bye...

upnorthkyosa


----------



## michaeledward (Oct 25, 2004)

Thank you. 

Two years ago today, I was driving from New Jersey back to New Hampshire. When the first reports were given on the radio, I hoped that it was just a lost aircraft. By the time I was in Connecticut, they were pretty sure the plane had crashed. 

I felt it was a very sad day indeed. The compassion and optimism in his voice always represented the best this country had to offer. I believe the Senator always felt that Politics was all about helping people. I believe he was very successful at Politics, by that definition.

He remains a role model to me.

With regards and rememberances.

Michael Atkinson


----------



## Makalakumu (Oct 26, 2004)

I feel that progressive politics took a big hit when Paul died.  I'm not seeing it recover.  He was one voice in the senate for a movement that would make America great for all of its citizens...


----------



## auxprix (Oct 26, 2004)

The worst aspect of the death of the senator was the mud his name had been dragged through before and after his death. He was in the middle of a heinously brutal campaign with Norm Coleman (who went on to be elected, and became Bush's lapdog). Then, immediately after, some republicans and Ventura called his ceremony "a political fundraiser" and accused the DFL (that's what Democrats are called in MN.) of politicizing the ordeal. It was ugly indeed.


----------



## michaeledward (Oct 26, 2004)

Al Franken's book 'Lies, and the Lying Liars who tell them. A fair and balanced look at the right' has a very poignant chapter on the event of the Wellstone Memorial and media response following. The stories that came out of the right wing echo chamber were disgraceful.

Too many will not ever see this wonderful tribute, because they can't get past the splotchy Bill O'Reilly on the cover.


----------



## michaeledward (Oct 25, 2005)

Another year.


*.*


----------



## Makalakumu (Oct 25, 2005)

michaeledward said:
			
		

> Another year.
> 
> 
> *.*


 
"Paul, why are you so fire!"
"Because I've got mountains of ice in front of me!"


----------



## arnisador (Oct 25, 2005)

A big loss. Yet...he is still remembered, and still has followers and an effect.


----------



## michaeledward (Oct 25, 2006)

While the last four years would have been difficult for Senator Wellstone, I think he would be approaching this election with a hopeful attitude. 

Four years ago today. 

:asian:


----------



## Carol (Oct 25, 2006)

Thanks for remembering Mike. 


:asian:


----------



## Makalakumu (Oct 25, 2006)

michaeledward said:


> While the last four years would have been difficult for Senator Wellstone, I think he would be approaching this election with a hopeful attitude.
> 
> Four years ago today.
> 
> :asian:


 
I really hope so...

 

:asian:


----------



## Tames D (Oct 25, 2006)

*"and why didn't you eat breakfast this morning"? The boy replied "it wasn't my turn".*

That one really got me. Sometimes I forget how good I have it.


----------



## phlaw (Oct 26, 2006)

I remember being in High School when I first met him.  I was very impressed with the fact they he came and spoke to a bunch of 10th and 11th graders.  He knew that none of us could vote, but he still wanted to chat with us and answer our questions.  

He is still missed...


----------



## michaeledward (Oct 25, 2007)

How time flies. 

We are only one year away from Al Franken taking Mr. Wellstone's seat away from Mr. Coleman. That is, perhaps, one year too long to wait.

R.I.P. Mr. Wellstone, family and friends.


----------



## Makalakumu (Oct 25, 2007)

Five years ago today, the person who is perhaps the largest political influence on my life died.  I refuse to speculate on his death like so many others have done where I live.  I can only think about the man that I met as a teenager.  He shaped my life and really made me understand that politics truly are important to my life and to the future.  I think about Norm Coleman and I feel enraged that this person took Wellstone's position.  Coleman is a plutocratic shill tried and true, he is kleptocran, not a republican.  Steal from the poor and give to the rich.  That is really what the new senator of MN represents.


----------

